# Sig needed



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

So BrianRClover and I had a sig bet and well he lost, so I need a sig of Silva being Ko'd with it saying "I just got Stun Gun'd" 

I'd also like a stun gun sig for myself.

500k for each.

Thanks


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Stun Gun said:


> So BrianRClover and I had a sig bet and well he lost, so I need a sig of Silva being Ko'd with it saying "I just got Stun Gun'd"
> 
> I'd also like a stun gun sig for myself.
> 
> ...


Oh he's gotta be hurting. I thought Silva would take it, but he got sucked into the KZ frenzy...haha. Bam! Came out of nowhere. I thought it was a fun fight! 

Nice win! How long's the sig bet for...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

It is a 3 month long sig bet


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Bump anyone mind doing his at least, its the most important


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

So despite being on the sour side of the bet, I noticed no one had yet submitted a Stun Gun sig your way... so here is one if you're interested. If not, totally cool.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

haha thats awesome man, thanks. I'll rock that when I get home


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> haha thats awesome man, thanks. I'll rock that when I get home


Enjoy!


----------

